# on / nous



## jester.

Serait-il opportun d'utiliser <on> à la place de <nous> dans une situation formelle, comme par exemple dans un délai commercial ?
Je sais bien qu'ils est très commun d'utiliser le pronom <on> dans le langage familier mais pourrais-je aussi l'utiliser dans une telle situation formelle ou serait cela une faute qu'il faudrait éviter ?

Saluts,
j3st3r

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## geve

Eh bien, ça dépend de la relation que l'on a avec la personne... Dans un document officiel / commercial, je déconseillerais de l'utiliser, bien sûr.

Mais il faut distinguer l'usage de "on" pour remplacer "nous", et l'usage du "on" impersonnel, pour parler en général. Je dirais qu'*on* peut utiliser le "on" dans ce deuxième cas, comme je viens de le faire , même dans une relation formelle.


----------



## DerDrache

On peut dire "on" au lieu de "nous" dans la langue parlée, mais en ecrivant, il faut employer "nous". Alors, le pronom "on" (employé correctement) PEUT vouloir dire "nous", particulierement si on traduit quelques phrases en anglais, mais ils ne sont pas forcément interchangeables en français correct.

(Langage du familier)
Nous, on va souvent au cinéma.
On va faire quoi, nous?
etc.

[…]


----------



## CriHart

Salut!

Je voudrais savoir si _on_ est synonyme parfait avec _nous_.
Est-ce-que je peux utiliser même _on_ que _nous_ dans la proposition suivante?

Nous partirons à la montaigne.
On partirons (ou parte?!? ) à la montaigne.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonjour, 
Il y a deux "on" :
L'un est d'usage écrit et parlé, du registre formel autant que familier, c'est celui qui signifie "tout le monde" 
"On ne vient pas à l'école sans son crayon" (pour la petite histoire, ce "on" là vient de "homme")

L'autre est d'usage parlé et du registre familier, c'est celui qui signifie "nous" et qui est "non recommandé" à l'écrit 
"Avec des copains, on a fait un tour à la foire"

Tous les deux s'utilisent avec la troisième personne du singulier : "on part à la montagne" "On va à la plage"


----------



## distille

On est un indéfini, il peut avoir plusieurs sens:

comme on l'a dit avant il peut se réferer à tout le monde ou nous. Mais aussi à il ou ils.
Dans la phrase:
On nous a dit que le magasin était fermé, On désigne une ou plusieurs personnes: Il nous a dit ou Ils nous ont dit.

Le seul avantage de On est qu'il se conjugue facilement, meme s'il désigne une ou plusieurs personnes, ils, il, elle, elles ou nous, il se conjugue toujours à la troisième personne du singulier.
On partira à la montagne.

S'il est fréquent à l'oral, il vaut mieux éviter de l'employer à l'écrit.


----------



## zaby

Comme Carnesecchi et Distille l'ont dit, on est conjugué à la 3e personne du singulier

Cependant, s'il est employé à la place de _nous_, il faut garder "_nous_"  comme adjectif possessif ou pronom complément.
Par exemple:
*On* a pris *nos* affaires et il *nous* a dit qu'*on* pouvait partir


----------



## Marga H

Un autre exemple (pas tres evident pour nous,les etrangers):
Nous,*on *est *libres *ce soir!


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,

Normalement, ce ne devrait pas être un problème, car on ne doit pas utiliser "on" pour "nous" à l'écrit ou dans un oral formel et on doit donc écrire "nous, nous sommes libres ce soir"
(en parler familier, pas de problème non plus, "on est libre" et "on est libres" se prononcent de la même façon)

Pour mémoire, dans "Chez soi, on est libre de faire ce qu'on veut" où "on" signifie "tout le monde", il n'y a pas de conflit.


----------



## Sapi

Quel est la difference entre "on" et "nous"?
Et quand je dois dire une ou l'autre?


----------



## Ploupinet

"On" est familier, "nous" est formel. Donc tu peux dire "on" entre amis, et "nous" sinon ! 

PS : bienvenue sur le forum !


----------



## Fred_C

Je crois que "on" appartient au langage parlé, plus qu'au langage familier.
Il n'est pas interdit de dire "on" à une personne à qui on ne se permet pas de familiarités.


----------



## Grop

_On_ a d'autres usages que celui d'équivalent de _nous_: il peut aussi servir à être impersonnel, générique comme ici: 



Fred_C said:


> Il n'est pas interdit de dire "on" à une personne à qui on ne se permet pas de familiarités.


----------



## janpol

"on" peut, selon le contexte, représenter à peu près n'importe quelle personne alors que "nous", à moins que l'on ne se prenne pour Louis XIV, c'est la 1ère du pluriel...


----------



## Thynes

Bonjour,

Peut-on utiliser le pronom personnel "nous" dans les constructions impersonnelles ?

Par exemple, dans la phrase "Il est normal de nous défendre quand quelqu'un cherche à nous blesser", l'emploi du 1er "nous" est-il correct ?

Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse !


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour, et bienvenue !

Dans ce type de construction, on devrait sans doute essayer de privilégier l'emploi de "on / se", mais l'utilisation de "nous" reste effectivement très fréquente (par un phénomène d'assimilation de l'un à l'autre).


----------



## janpol

Pour moi "Il est normal de nous défendre quand quelqu'un cherche à nous blesser" est incorrect
je dirais : Il est normal de se défendre quand quelqu'un cherche à nous blesser

la phrase la plus "naturelle" me semble être :
Il est normal qu'on se défende quand quelqu'un cherche à nous blesser                
avec "nous", le sens serait différent : "on" = qq un (Il est normal que quelqu'uh nous défende quand une personne cherche à nous blesser


----------



## Startinov

Bonsoir,

En réponse à une lettre de Jacques Chirac à Nicolas sarkozy, ce dernier avait écrit  la phrase suivante :

" ...... Si vous saviez à votre tour combien votre indifférence marquée à mon endroit m'avait blessé...vous savez que je suis plus beaucoup plus sensible q_*u'on *ne le dit......_ "

Je comprends pas le (on) dans cette deuxième phrase!

À la base_ on dit = nous disons_

Donc la phrase vaut : vous savez que je suis plus sensible que *nous* ne le *disons*.

Dans ce cas je ne comprends pas ce que M.Sarkozy voulait dire..

Il voulait peut-être dire : plus sensible que les gens disent de moi ?


----------



## Gravos

Oui, le on est indéterminé et représente les gens en général. Dans ce contexte ça impliquerait le tout Paris, les médias, les collègues en politique etc...


----------



## CHOCOLAT17

Bonjour,
[...]
C'était une exercice que je ne peux pas comprendre... voilà comme ci-dessous.
Cannes, le 15/07/95.

Chère Marie,
Jean et moi, *nous sommes* à Cannes. Depuis 10 heures, *on est *sur la plage. Comme *on est* bien au soleil! *Nous sommes* en pleine forme. Mais, c’est normal, n’est-ce pas, quand *on est *en vacances.

À bientôt
Grosses bises, Léa.

J'ai lu vos messages ci-dessus ; on n'utilise pas On à l'écrit. 

Je peux le comprendre même si dans une lettre avec des amis ? 

Si c'est ça la règle, ce que je ne comprends pas , ce sont les deux phrases comme ci dessous.

 Depuis 10 heures, *on est *sur la plage. Comme *on est* bien au soleil! 

Pourquoi dans ce cas ," on est" ne désigne pas Jean et moi comme la première phrase?

Si dans les phrases en rose, on désigne les gens(indéterminés), je comprendrais seulement la phrase dernière ''quand on est en vacances.

Merci beaucoup de lire si long texte.


----------



## Grop

Bonjour, effectivement en langage parlé ou informel (comme dans un bref email envoyé à une amie) "on est" et "nous sommes" sont quasiment interchangeables. Je dis quasiment, car "on est" est en effet préférable quand "on" ne désigne personne en particulier : comme dans "Mais, c’est normal, n’est-ce pas, quand *on est *en vacances."

Ceci dit ça pourrait s'appliquer à "Comme *on est* bien au soleil !" qui pourrait aussi fonctionner avec nous (cette phrase peut vouloir dire que Jean et Léa aiment le soleil, ou être une généralité). (Dans le cas de "Depuis 10 heures, *on est *sur la plage." je ne vois pas pourquoi on utiliserait on plutôt que nous).

Ta phrase où tu utilises on à tous les coups me semble correcte ; mais ton professeur (si c'est un professeur qui t'a donné cet exercice) trouvera peut-être que c'est un peu trop facile . Par contre si on imagine un langage plus formel ou plus soigné il faut distinguer les situations où le pronom désigne explicitement des personnes, de celles où il est impersonnel.

Dans cette situation donc où Marie est probablement une amie de Léa, peut-être du même âge qu'elle, utiliser systématiquement on est plausible car ça correspond  à un registre plutôt relâché. Pour que l'exercice soit intéressant il faudrait peut-être imaginer (par exemple) que Marie est la nièce de Léa, et que Léa soigne son langage quand elle lui écrit ? Ça ou remplacer "Chère Marie" par "Chère mamie".


----------



## k@t

Le *on* mis pour le *nous* s’utilise dans la langue familière et courante.
*En principe*, dans l’idée de rester logique et homogène, si on choisit un pronom, il faudrait garder le même tout au long d’un même texte : soit _on_, soit _nous_, mais ne pas mélanger les deux.
*Dans les faits*, il arrive souvent que les deux soient mélangés (particulièrement dans une conversation).

Dans l’exercice, tu as raison, dans la dernière phrase, le pronom ne renvoie pas à des personnes définies, ici à Jean et moi (= _nous_ ou _on_), mais à un référent indéfini (les gens en général qui sont en vacances), il faut donc mettre *on*.
La 3e phrase (*Comme on est bien au soleil* *!*) est un peu ambiguë : on peut aussi bien comprendre que le pronom renvoie à _Jean et moi_ + à une situation particulière : les deux pronoms *on* et *nous* sont possibles > *comme nous sommes bien / on est bien au soleil* ; que comme renvoyant à des référents indéfinis + à une situation en général = en général, tout le monde est bien au soleil : seul le pronom *on* est possible > *comme on est bien au soleil*. On pourrait d’ailleurs tourner la phrase de façon impersonnelle : *comme il est bon / il fait bon d’être au soleil*.

Pour les autres phrases, le pronom renvoie à Jean et moi, on a donc le choix entre *nous* et *on.* Si l’exercice « oblige » à mettre *nous* dans la première phrase, *on* dans la deuxième et *nous* dans la quatrième, ça ne me parait pas une bonne solution. Il n’y a aucune raison de faire ce choix en particulier. Pour ces trois phrases, il y a trois possibilités :
1) on ne met que des *nous*,
2) on ne met que des *on*,
3) on met des *on* et des *nous* mélangés, mais mélangés comme on veut, donc on peut mettre _on_ à la première et pas aux suivantes, ou bien _on_ aux deux premières et pas à la dernière, etc.

Mettre un seul sujet te permettra peut-être de mieux sentir le on pour la 3e phrase :

_*Je suis *à Cannes. Depuis 10 heures, *je suis *sur la plage. Comme *on est* bien au soleil! *Je suis* en pleine forme. Mais, c’est normal, n’est-ce pas, quand *on est *en vacances._
> La personne ne parle pas que pour elle et que pour cette situation qu'elle est en train de vivre, elle parle en général = c'est bien d'être au soleil, ça fait du bien.

_*Je suis *à Cannes. Depuis 10 heures, *je suis *sur la plage. Comme *je suis* bien au soleil! *Je suis* en pleine forme. Mais, c’est normal, n’est-ce pas, quand *on est *en vacances._
> La personne ne parle que pour elle, et pour cette situation qu'elle est en train de vivre = en ce moment, je suis au soleil, et qu'est-ce que je suis bien.


*Edit*
Réponse croisée avec celle de Grop, mais je vois que nous sommes d'accord !


----------



## CHOCOLAT17

Bonjour Grop et k@t ! 

Merci beaucoup pour vos explications.

Oui, c'était un exercice par un enseignant. Mais comme vous , j'ai pensé que c'était un peu ambiguë. Et j'etais perdu dans le choix du pronom.

Vous êtes tous les deux bons enseignants !
J'ai bien compris la situation.

Je vous souhaite une très bonne journée


----------



## jori

Bonjour,

J'ai déjà vu beaucoup des posts sur cette question, mais je ne suis pas clarifié sur une petite chose. Comment on peut distinguer dans certaines phrases si «on» c'est pronom indéfini ou s'il y a le valeur de «nous» (pronom personnel). J'ai lu que ça se voit si «on» peut être remplacé par «tout le monde/quelqu'un» ou par «nous», mais il y a des cas en que les deux functionnent. Par exemple dans cette phrase:

«On faisait un sort à des exemples devenus vénérables.»


----------



## Maître Capello

Le contexte permet presque toujours de faire la distinction.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Le pronom _on_ s'emploie également dans la langue familière pour la première et la deuxième personne : à la question "Comment ça va ?"  posée par une personne qui m'est familère, je peux répondre "on fait aller "au lieu de "je vais plus ou moins bien" ou " je ne vais pas très bien", sans doute pour atténuer l'égocentrisme d'une réponse plus directe qui obligerait mon interlocuteur à m'interroger sur ma santé. Quelqu'un que je connais bien peut m'interpeller en disant : " Alors, on fait sa petite balade" ? , le _on_ équivaut alors  à un _tu_, avec une connotation gentiment moqueuse ( et cet emploi ne peut se faire que dans une interrogative ou une exclamative ) .  Pensons aussi à l'intervention de l'adulte quand un enfant oublie de dire merci à qui lui fait un cadeau : "_Qu'est-ce qu'on dit ?"_
Ce pronom peut donc exprimer les trois personnes, mais avec des lbertés d'usage différentes.




k@t said:


> Le *on* mis pour le *nous* s’utilise dans la langue familière et courante.
> *En principe*, dans l’idée de rester logique et homogène, si on choisit un pronom, il faudrait garder le même tout au long d’un même texte : soit _on_, soit _nous_, mais ne pas mélanger les deux.
> *Dans les faits*, il arrive souvent que les deux soient mélangés (particulièrement dans une conversation).


Tout à fait d'accord. Toutefois cet amalgame peut se rencontrer chez les  " bons auteurs" . Martin Riegel dans sa "Grammaire méthodique du français" cite La Rochefoucauld : _Quand nos amis nous ont trompés, on ne doit que de l'indifférence aux marques de leur amitié._


----------



## Maître Capello

L'exemple de La Rochefoucauld s'explique par l'absence de pronom objet pour _on_, celui-ci ne pouvant servir que de sujet. On a donc recours à des pronoms tels que _nous_ pour y suppléer.

Voir aussi on (sujet) / nous/vous (objet).


----------



## Bezoard

Explication ou pas, nos instituteurs nous auraient probablement demandé d'écrire  :
_Quand nos amis nous ont trompés, nous ne devons que de l'indifférence aux marques de leur amitié._
Élève La Rochefoucauld, vous me ferez cent lignes !


----------



## k@t

Ou pour une version tout "on" :
_Quand on a été trompé par ses amis, on ne doit que de l'indifférence aux marques de leur amitié._


----------

